# Last Saturday



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fished from about 2-6 PM 1 Mile NNE of PNP Light. Not in the channel exactly, but I think they get lazy (or starved) on the way to the ocean and stop following the channel on the way out by kissing PNP Light, look at the map. Still about 60'. All the boats were there, mabye 5 of them. Perfect for a Saturday and we got lucky.

Heading east, it was my turn first and it fought well crossing lines, digging deep and looking me in the eye. Perfect looking male, the pic doesn't do it justice. Chartruese(dark) Bigeye Swingtail 4Ounce Parachute/9" shad the same color behind a 20' (50lbs) leader attached to a 12ounce inline attached to a sampo snap swivel. About 150' back or less. Handlined em, lipped em, got a shot and sent him on his merry killing way. 

Pop kilt this one (on a 4 Ounce YELLOW Swingtail Bucktail W/a 9" white shad) lure was tied directly to the main line about 250' back or more. Cuaght her in the same general area about an hour later but heading west for the troll home. I take much better pictures.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

sounds like a great report- wish we could see those pics lip !


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Reverse order, first shot is Pop.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish.....*

Good job guys.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Nice fish*

Looks like me about 2 months ago.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

good for you guys. love to get out and wrastle me up a couple more.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pert werk guys.


----------

